# Lowell accepting police test sign-ups



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

This was in the Lowell Sun on-line.... 

LOWELL Start cramming.
The city's Human Resources Department has announced that applications to take the police officer's examination are now available.

The test will be given on April 30, 2005. The location hasn't been determined.

Residence doesn't matter. Applicants, however, must be at least 19.

Registrations submitted before midnight on Feb. 21 cost $60; registrations after that date cost $85.

For more information, call Mary Callery in the Human Resources Department at 978-970-4032.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought Lowell was Civil Service, and is that the same date as the Civil Service exam?


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, that is the same date as the civil service exam and also the same prices and also the same filing date. hmmmmm......:shifty:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Lowel is civil service and according the the list I have they do have residency preference, unless it has changed...


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I just spoke with HR.. it is the civil service exam. They are just trying to get more applicants to take the exam. They do have a residency preference .. but you are not required to live in the town to take the exam....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Boston does the same thing, they advertise it as a Boston Police Exam. It's just to sign up for the civil service exam, it's probably just easier for them to advertise it that way for those who can't comprehend the concept of civil service too quickly. :roll:


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I like to refer to civil Service as my annual 60.00 charitable donation to the State of Massachusetts :lol:


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Civil Service = $60 lottery ticket :huh:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ranger2 @ 09 Dec 2004 10:17 said:


> I like to refer to civil Service as my annual 60.00 charitable donation to the State of Massachusetts :lol:


Well, you can claim the $60 fee on your taxes!


----------

